# Popular UK expat areas in Algarve



## AndyWhi (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi.

My partner and I are 37 and have a 6 year old boy. We are moving to the Algarve around June 2021, with the aim to rent for 12 months before deciding where to settle down and possibly buy a house. We'll be visiting later this year to spend a week trying to find an area we like.

My partner is super-sociable, so will be miserable unless she has a handful of women to hang around with. We're also looking to have another child, so the female support network will be more important still.

I've been checking out Vale do Lobo and Vilamoura online, and have recently been looking at Portimao too.

Finding an area with a high number of expats in the 30-50 year old range is really important to us, but I don't know where to start. Does anybody have any suggestions or advice, please?

Thanks!


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

Have you tried the facebook groups? British Expats in Portugal, East Algarve Expats and Algarve Expats?


----------

